

Ask HN: What is the best way to learn a language? - nahcub

A spoken language, that is. I know immersion is the best way overall, but what&#x27;s the next best way if that&#x27;s not an option?
======
stevekemp
I found that using the foreign language regularly was the only way it "stuck".
So as you say "immersion".

I've married a Finnish woman, and we go through phases where we speak only
Finnish at different times. We also agreed she'd never say "no" if I spoke
Finnish, so I started with all the obvious things to say "One black coffee,
please", etc.

------
x13420x
I recommend against most tv and movies because the level is too advanced. You
want material that is slightly beyond your level. This is why I recommend
reading books. There are graded reading books. Eventually you also need to
find a native speaker to practice with. You can do a language exchange or
offer something else in return.

------
Brantt
The best way if you have the opportunity is to travel to a country where you
want to learn the language from. This way gives you lots of advantages because
you will feel forced to speak to be able to move around. Practice makes the
difference!

------
languagenerd
Assimil is superb.

I have used their system for multiple languages. Far better than Pimsleur,
easier than Linguaphone and pretty cheap. Small bite sized lessons entirely in
the target language, with parallel text. Quirky humour.

------
hoboon
I once heard about a system based around a game: Where Are Your Keys?
([http://www.whereareyourkeys.org/](http://www.whereareyourkeys.org/))

------
vellum
You should give Duolingo a try. It can take you to the A2/B1 CEFR level. After
that, read native language books and watch foreign Youtube videos.

------
danielkyulee
Use a proven program like Rosetta Stone.

Then while you are learning vocab, grammar, etc., watch movies/videos in that
language with subtitles.

------
GmeSalazar
Livemocha is pretty cool. They offer lessons to help you exercise the four
major skills -- reading, writing, listening, and speaking.

------
siliconian
Watching movies/TV in that language with subtitles (also in the language
you're trying to learn) really helps

------
le_meta
Have someone Spanish read you a story every night before bed.

------
khyryk
Get a bilingual significant other. :P

~~~
a3n
My French teacher in the eighties told us the best way to learn French is in
bed with a native speaker.

